# Nor really a problem-- just name.



## phraggy (Apr 22, 2015)

I notice, on the web, that Phrag calurum has parents of Sedeni x longifolium which is exactly the same as Phrag Ainsworthii with same parents-------which name is correct?? or is age telling on me!!!!!

Ed


----------



## terryros (Apr 22, 2015)

Looks like 7 different names (synonyms) for this old cross. Calurum should win because it was registered the earliest (1893).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Secundino (Apr 22, 2015)

That happens with a lot of early crosses!
http://apps.rhs.org.uk/horticulturaldatabase/orchidregister/parentageresults.asp


----------



## phraggy (Apr 22, 2015)

Just a correction Terry, thanks for your contribution but Ainsworthii was registered first in 1889.
Ed


----------



## Secundino (Apr 22, 2015)

Sorry, I've just noticed that my link to the rhs does not display the seven results. But You could ask at rhs why 'Calurum' has won the race.


----------

